
Ask HN: What's the best small, low-power laptop available today? - akhilcacharya
I&#x27;m really interested in a modern version of the Tandy Model 100&#x2F;200 - Small and portable with a long battery life and usable performance to SSH into cloud machines. Any OS and ISA, but Linux compatible would be nice.
======
nwrk
Just quick goto for potential shopping list. Similar are available on alibaba
(don't have link/time now).

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-most-powerful-
pocket-...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-most-powerful-pocket-sized-
pc-laptop-win-10-computers#/)

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-pocket-7-0-umpc-
lapto...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-pocket-7-0-umpc-laptop-
ubuntu-or-win-10-os#/)

------
Zelmor
ThinkPad x270 can go a long time. Check the platform specifications.

------
grizzles
If someone can beat this one, I'll tip my hat to them.
[https://www.pine64.org/?page_id=3707](https://www.pine64.org/?page_id=3707)

~~~
akhilcacharya
I’ve seen these, but it seems like the battery life is rated to be pretty
short - around 6 hours - and unlike USBC devices you can’t charge it from a
car or a battery bank.

